# can anal fissures cause infection?



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I'm wondering because during my last BM when my fissure obviously erupted and it stung like the dickens I started thinking, I have an open cut over which fecal matter is passing. Is it possible to get some of the fecal matter into the cut? Isn't that REALLY unhealthy and should I be worried? After all, if I have a big cut on my finger, the last thing I'm going to touch with it is poop! Ack!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

Get a q-tip with some antibiotic ointment on it, and apply after every movement; keep it clean or it will get infected.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

Get a q-tip with some antibiotic ointment on it, and apply after every movement; keep it clean or it will get infected.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I have had many of them and they have never gotten infected. I use HC cream to treat them and it works quite well. I have internal fissures so I would never be able to reach my fissures to put antibiotic ointment on them. I would never be able to keep them clean, sometimes it is just not possible.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I have had many of them and they have never gotten infected. I use HC cream to treat them and it works quite well. I have internal fissures so I would never be able to reach my fissures to put antibiotic ointment on them. I would never be able to keep them clean, sometimes it is just not possible.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

My logical reasoning tells me that your b.m.'s have your own bacteria. Your own bacteria can't do you any further harm to an open wound like a fissure because if your bacteria was bad for your body , it would have already made you ill. If your fissure is exposed to outside bacteria, then you would have a problem.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

My logical reasoning tells me that your b.m.'s have your own bacteria. Your own bacteria can't do you any further harm to an open wound like a fissure because if your bacteria was bad for your body , it would have already made you ill. If your fissure is exposed to outside bacteria, then you would have a problem.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I've never got any infections from my anal fissure; but I also worried about the same thing as you. The only things I have experienced from my anal fissure are a cramping jaw from clenching against the pain; and a sore throat from yelling b/c it hurt so much.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I've never got any infections from my anal fissure; but I also worried about the same thing as you. The only things I have experienced from my anal fissure are a cramping jaw from clenching against the pain; and a sore throat from yelling b/c it hurt so much.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Well I finally talked to the GI doc and asked him about the fissure thing. He said you'd think you could get an infection from an anal fissure but he assured me that was a very, very low possibility. Of course, now that he put me back on Elavil because of these spasms in my throat, I'm quite constipated (3 days now with no BM). I'm hoping it'll give my fissure some time to heal, but at the same time I'm afraid that when I do finally go it'll be so big and hard it'll rip me right open again! ack!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Well I finally talked to the GI doc and asked him about the fissure thing. He said you'd think you could get an infection from an anal fissure but he assured me that was a very, very low possibility. Of course, now that he put me back on Elavil because of these spasms in my throat, I'm quite constipated (3 days now with no BM). I'm hoping it'll give my fissure some time to heal, but at the same time I'm afraid that when I do finally go it'll be so big and hard it'll rip me right open again! ack!


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi. I had a fissure operation 30 years ago. I never had any problems again. The fissure never came back. It was not a painful operation or recovery. My first b.m. didn't hurt. If I was to get another fissure I would get it operated on as soon as possible. Why suffer with this extra problem. By now doctors must have improved on the surgery tecniques.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi. I had a fissure operation 30 years ago. I never had any problems again. The fissure never came back. It was not a painful operation or recovery. My first b.m. didn't hurt. If I was to get another fissure I would get it operated on as soon as possible. Why suffer with this extra problem. By now doctors must have improved on the surgery tecniques.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

WD40, can you take a stool softener like Colace to avoid rupturing the anal fissure again (and to help relieve the constipation)?------------------***Gail


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

WD40, can you take a stool softener like Colace to avoid rupturing the anal fissure again (and to help relieve the constipation)?------------------***Gail


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Gail, the doc told me to use psyllium, like in metamucil. I think I need to up the dose and drink more water and I'll see if that gets things moving. I have plain psyllium seed husks that kind of taste like dirt water, without the flavorings and sugar. Usually it works for me, but I think the elavil is more powerful!







yup, time to up the dose.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Gail, the doc told me to use psyllium, like in metamucil. I think I need to up the dose and drink more water and I'll see if that gets things moving. I have plain psyllium seed husks that kind of taste like dirt water, without the flavorings and sugar. Usually it works for me, but I think the elavil is more powerful!







yup, time to up the dose.


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

I've had an anal fissure for 25 years, and it's never gotten infected. A doctor told me that anal fissures usually don't get infected although the same feces in a cut somewhere else on your body will likely cause infection.


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

I've had an anal fissure for 25 years, and it's never gotten infected. A doctor told me that anal fissures usually don't get infected although the same feces in a cut somewhere else on your body will likely cause infection.


----------

